
Forget Apps, Now the Bots Take Over - talleyrand
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/29/forget-apps-now-the-bots-take-over/?ncid=rss
======
irunbackwards
Really feels like old-school IRC bots.

!pizza #1 address-on-file

!weather 92677

